# XDM did not like steel cased bullets



## F1ELD (Nov 2, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i went and shot 250 rounds of this steel cased ammo today i forget which actual brand it was but i immediately had this wierd deal going on with both mags where after i stuck in more than about 5 rounds the plastic dealie that the bullets seat into would stick in places and the bullets would start to jangle around in the magazine. i could literall tap the magazine on the table and bullets would start to just fall out. 

i took the mags apart when i was there and i couldnt tell if there was anything wrong with them or not.

but anyways i shot off all the ammo i had anyways, even though i beleive i was also shooting less accurately, but accuracy is a tough thing to absolutey gauge because you need to remove yourself from the equation.


i went to a sporting goods shop and asked the gun guy about my mags and he was like "oh its just the crappy steel cases with your alluminum magazines, they dont mix"

and im pretty sure theres nothing wrong with the mags because when i got back home i stuck some brass cased bullets in them and i had no problems whatsoever.

?? what do you think? have you had this happen?


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Limited experience at this point, but I was recently told at my lgs that steel cases while less money, are harder on the weapon in terms of mechanical wear. Made sense, as steel is harder than brass of course, so I just took him at his word. That's all I can contribute. I'll be watching this thread for any correction.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

So here I am slowly eating my words. We bought Laurie an XD9 Saturday after CC class. No one was more surprised than me as she'd up to this point didn't want to move up. She shot it pretty well. 

Back to the subject. We hadn't found any more ammo so I stopped at a small pawn/gun shop and bought 2 boxes without looking at the stuff. Got to the range, opened it....DANG if Ididn't buy steel case. So I shot it as that's all we had. Worked OK, no problems, but I'll be alot more careful in the future.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

If it only does it with steel cased ammo, just avoid steel cased ammo. 

The only guns I fire steel cased ammo in is Eastern Bloc guns. And the only Eastern Bloc guns I own are AK's and SKS's. But that's just me. My handguns only see brass, and an occasional aluminum.


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

I picked up some Blazer steel cased ammo, 200 rounds, and had no problems at all in my XD45. I still have another 100 rounds to use this coming Saturday. I'll report back.

Mike


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

mikiec said:


> I picked up some Blazer steel cased ammo...
> 
> Mike


I'm not familiar with Blazer steel - only brass and aluminum.


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought they were steel. I just checked their web site and I was wrong. They are alum.

mike


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

I ran some Wolf steel cases through my XD over the weekend. I had 1 failure to feed, but that was due to operator error. The next 200 rounds were flawless.

Mike


----------

